# How to Deal With the thought of Divorce if Husband is wanting this but I'm not?



## TGRAVES88 (Dec 27, 2017)

I have been married to my husband for 8 years, we have a 7 year old little boy and from his previous married a daughter she is 16.
Where do I begin our marriage has had its ups and downs. I struggled along time on finding a job and that put our marriage in a strand
because he wanted me working and I just couldn't find a job. Along with the struggle to not finding a job I found out I was pregnant a 
month into our marriage. We were happy about the baby but I was terrified because her I was a stay at home stepmom already and now 
fixing be a mom to a new born. Fast Forward a bit we had the baby I stayed at home taking care of the kids but I had a problem with keeping 
up with the bills and the money so we fought a lot about where the money went and so forth. For the past 5 years off and on we struggled with that
In Jan 2015 I got a good job and I started doing better and thought everything was fine. June 2016 we move a friend and her kids into our home 
trying to help out not knowing that my friend would become a friend to my husband and he would have a emotional relationship with her and decide
he wants a divorce which has left me in shock. He now tells me he only married me because I was going to be a good mom to Emily and that he never 
really loved me the way I needed. And that I knew with all the financial stuff that divorce was coming and I shouldn't be so shocked. I guess I just need 
to vent and somebody to tell me I'm not stupid for thinking there is more to the story with him and the friend??


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

What a terrible thing to tell a person...
To tell your wife.

He wants a divorce?

Give him that.
Give him the cold shoulder.

SunCMars-


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

He is having an affair with your "friend". Take this as lesson learned, NEVER EVER EVER let another woman move into your home! Let him go.


----------



## NickyT (Aug 14, 2017)

There is more to this friend than he is admitting.

If he says he never loved you, then just walk away. If it is true, they you can't make someone love you, and you, sadly, have been had by a supremely dishonest man. If it is not true, then he is a cruel liar. You are not the winner in either scenario.

Frankly, it all sounds too complicated and there are too many reasons why things were not working out. Life is not that complicated. My guess is he never really did love you, and this is why it has been an uphill battle.

Good luck.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

OP, it appears your friend moved in and stole your husband. Force her to move out and tell him he is free to follow her. 

I recommend filing for divorce to wake your husband up. If that does not wake him up to work on the marriage nothing will.


----------

